# Tiny Forearms and calves... What do I do??



## Chuck Nasty (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey!

I have always suffered from having tiny calves and forearms.. I'm sure most of it is genetic but I really want to focus on them and do all I can to make them grow.

Could you guys please offer a few good workouts for each and advise on how often to work them out?? From what I've heard, both can be worked out more than once per week and usually require a lot of weight and reps. Is this true??

Any info will help!

Thanks!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

same thing here mate, Its genetic... You can train your ar5e off but will never see huge improvements like you do with chest and biceps etc etc...

Besides I like having small calves (i do i do small calves are great they are, come on joe you know they are)


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> same thing here mate, Its genetic... You can train your ar5e off but will never see huge improvements like you do with chest and biceps etc etc...
> 
> Besides I like having small calves (i do i do small calves are great they are, come on joe you know they are)


Implants, Joe. What do you mean they're not natural!? :laugh:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

lol jw007 your forearms dont look that small mate!!

Forearms are well genetic i have small forarms always have but a strong grip. a mate of mine has similar grip strength but large forearms and wrists

Kevin knee has small calves and he has deadlifted 410kg, a guy i work with has large calves and does nothing


----------



## Chuck Nasty (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, I know they're not going to blow up, just looking for some good, effective exercises that you guys may have had success with (and exercises I haven't tried) to try to see if I can get a little more out of them...??


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Best forearm exercise: wrist rolls.

Wind a weight down and up on a piece of cord fixed to a short pull-down bar or a piece of broom handle.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

your forearms should take a beating from deadlifts, rows, pull ups ect, anything where you have to grip.

For calves try calf raises on a smith machine or a standing calf machine bend your knees slightly with your toes on a board and your heels hanging over it, go all the way down to stretch then push up and contract 1 rep! Do like 15-30 reps for a few sets


----------



## Chuck Nasty (Dec 15, 2008)

Great! Thanks for the info. How many times per week do you suggest I work out my forearms/calves?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Wrist rolls are an extra if the exercises Southman mentioned aren't enough.

Maybe once a week on an arms day - keep rolling till your arms burn and you can't move them x 3 sets..!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

my dad had large forearms, he used to be a stone mason so it cud be to do with using an axe all day. He used to get one of his axes old it as the base of the handle with an out-stretched arm, then using the wrist lower it to your nose and back again!! (dont do this with an axe)

Ive done wrist rolls on a machine we had at my old gym. I had to use chalk cus the rubber handels would rip the **** out of my skin and give me cotton mouth lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> *Best forearm exercise*: wrist rolls.


.....or you could spank the monkey a little more often Chuck :lol:

Seriously though its genetics. I have big forearms and do nothing isolated for them. (I do spank it alot though:laugh


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Wondered why mine are so big... :laugh:


----------



## Chuck Nasty (Dec 15, 2008)

haha.. If that helped, they would be bigger than my biceps.


----------



## gippo (Jul 4, 2007)

I wish the rest of my body grew like my calfs only train 3 sets once a week 25 reps per set of a block, at the mo they are a tad over 18" and bi ceps 16.5" and i train them like fcuk. Something you could try i've done them a few times and the following day you will no about it. 75 REPS Do your calf raises of a block looking to fail about 20 reps as soon as the burn as gone (10-15 secs) do as many as possible again (it will only be about 6-7) continue untill you reach 75 reps. should only take 3-4 mins. Give them a go it might work and when you can do 75reps easy up it to 100reps.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i used to have tiny calfs but blasted em and they have gone quite good now


----------

